# Knoppix booten - Laptop geht einfach aus...



## Philippppp (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

1. ich bin ein totaler linux neuling.... sorry

2. ich muss von einem  laptop (sony vaio) ein paar daten retten (festplatte ist leicht zerhackt...) jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich start den pc einfach mit knoppix und schieb was ich brauche einfach auf meine usb festplatte und sichere so meine daten... als alternative hätte ich auch noch eine pcmcia karte im angebot - da könnte ich die das teil ans netzwerk anschliessen und so die daten retten.... dummerweise hat die kiste kein brenner sonst wäre es ja möglich es zu brennen, aber im moment startet mein knoppix ja eh nicht....  Ich hab schon probiert mit dem startbefehl "failsafe" zu starten aber da komm in eine shell in der ich leider null ahnung habe.....    oh mann!


BIIIIIIITTTTTEEEE helft mir


----------



## Sway (29. Juli 2004)

Wie dein Knoppix startet nicht? Kann es sein das dein Bildschirm aus geht während des Bootens? Wenn ja schau mal wenn du am ersten Promt kommst mit den Tasten F1, F2 usw. nach ob es eine Option gibt um in eine andere Auflösung zu kommen. 

Schildere mal dein Problem genauer mit dem "Knoppix startet nicht"..



Alternativ könnte man dir auch erklären wie du in der Shell Daten kopierst. Bin grad nur in Eile...


----------



## Philippppp (29. Juli 2004)

*danke für die schnelle antwort*

also:

habe schon die bootparameter auf das laptop eingestellt (so gut ich kann) habe zum beispiel auch die scsi erkennung und so rausgenommen dann schafft er es auch ins knoppix... nur wenn ich ohne irgendwas zu machen starte geht er aus!

kurz und bündig:

Ich komm ins Knoppix (twm windowmanager) und schaff sogar mit usb erkennung zu starten *stolz*

oh mann... jetzt bin ich drin und hab weder ahnung wie ich die festplatte in der shell öffne noch wie meine usb festplatte heisst und wie ich öffne und wie ich die ........ dann kopiere! 

Hab auch schon probiert mit dem kleinen menü den Konqueror aufzumachen, aber no chance

hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Sway (30. Juli 2004)

Einmal kannst du in der Console mit dem Befehl "mc" den Midnight Commander aufrufen. Das ist ein netter DateiManager der an gute alte DOS Zeiten erinnert 

[NACHTRAG]
Du kannst, wie ich grad gelesen hab, auch Gnome anstelle von KDE booten. Daher behaupte ich mal das Nautilus auch auf der CD ist. Kannst ja versuchen den zu starten (von KDE aus) oder du Bootest direkt GNOME und hast ihn als Default dateimanger...  


Oder wir machen das alles "zu Fuß".

Ich nehme mal an das du eine NTFS Partition hast auf der Windows liegt. Leider weiss ich nicht ob Knoppix diese automatisch mountet daher fange ich mal ganz hinten an.
*sudo su
fdisk -l* < nachschauen wie die Partition heisst wo Windows liegt (vermutlich /dev/hda1)
*df -h* Prüfen ob die Partition dort aufgeführt ist, wenn ja ist die Platte eingehängt
Wenn die Platte nicht da steht dann mit so weiter verfahren:
*mkdir /windows
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows* Natürlich /dev/hda1 durch deine Windows Partition ersetzen

Du weisst ja anscheindend wo deine USB Platte eingebunden ist. Ich nehme mal an das sie auf /mnt/usb liegt.
 Willst du alles von der Notebookplatte auf deine USBplatte kopieren? Dann :
*cp /windows/* /mnt/usb -R*


Ich hoffe das ich das alles richtig aufgeschrieben hab... ist wesentlich leichter wenn man direkt davor sitzt *g*


----------



## Philippppp (30. Juli 2004)

*Man geht das schnell mit den Antworten!*

Erstmal Danke!

Dank solchen leuten wie dir wächst die linux gemeinde ständig

Also ich sitz gerade wieder vor meinem Lieblings-laptop....
Ich hab als Bootparameter
 ---Knoppix noswap noscsi nopcmcia noagp noapic mem=64M----- 
eingegeben die kiste hat anscheinend zu wenig RAM...

so das krasse ist der geht jetzt einfach trotzdem aus  da steht da pcmcia detection skipping (ist ja so gewollt) und danach geht er aus   
Gestern hat ers noch gemacht! Ich probiers jetzt nochmal mit failsafe ob ich reinkomme dann kann ich ja schon mal ein bisschen in der shell üben.... was ich noch nicht verstanden habe:  wie ich den anderen datei-manager von anfang an boote 

Kann ich mit failsafe booten und trotzdem usb haben? (so was wie "failsafe +usb"  

das wär gut

naja bin jezt drin (mit failsafe)
ich schau wie das mit der shell so klappt


----------



## Philippppp (30. Juli 2004)

*also gut*

was schonmal gut ist: midnight commander!
der geht

Jetzt hab ich halt völlig ohne Treiber geladen und finde weder mein windows noch die USB-Platte  

Die normale FP müsste doch in /dev sein
und die USB-FP müsste in /mnt sein (was warscheinlich mounted heisst

in /mnt ist: /auto
                   ~cdrom
                    /hd
                    /hdc
                    /test

ich hoffe dir hilft da was weiter


----------



## Sway (30. Juli 2004)

Also am besten wäre der Ausgangspunkt von gestern. Also als du deine USB Festplatte gefunden hattest. Dann könntest du ohne Probleme mit dem MC kopieren oder unter der Grafischen Oberfläche mit Nautilus die Daten kopieren.

Ich weiss nicht wie man die USB Festplatte einbindet.


----------



## Philippppp (31. Juli 2004)

*Oh mann*

Hab jetzt ettliche sachen probiert und weiß jetzt wie rein komm!

ich muss kernel 2.6 starten dann bleibt nicht hängen....

doch habe immernoch ein problem... der findet meine festplatte (dev/hda1) nicht und die "erkannte" usb platte (/mnt/usb) auch nicht....

ach sche*** jetzt ist wieder einfach ausgegangen... keiner weiß warum!


----------

